# 1933 Canadian Whisky or Gin?



## jmv (Jul 21, 2018)

I received this bottle from a local digger as a gift, and it’s quite attractive. I don’t recall if I’ve ever seen this design advertised, and am wondering if anyone recognizes it.

It has Rd. [Registered] 1933 marked on the bottom, with a C in an inverted triangle (Consumers Glass Co, Ville St. Pierre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada).

The label would have likely been a curious geometric shape to fit on the front of the bottle. I did a quick search of the labels here and nothing seemed to stand out. 

http://www.bottlebooks.com/american medicinal spirits company/canadian_whiskey_trademarks.htm

The two main distilleries in Vancouver are usually marked either UDL Vancouver or BC Distillery, New Westminster. Thus, I suspect it comes from one of the east coast distilleries, possibly something like Corby‘s or Consolidated Distilleries? 

Anyone seen this one before?

https://instagram.com/p/BlhMgIGFL2f/


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2018)

I've seen liquor bottles in that shape and size before but not this exact bottle , the 1933 date might just be for trademark purposes , so could of been sold in the 40's or 50's


----------



## jmv (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, that’s possible. But I expect it probably did come out in 1933 as well. I should add here I did find mention of a ‘Golden Arrow’ whisky registered by Consolidated Distilleries, Montreal in 1933. No known labels surfaced, but it would fit the look of the bottle. Consolidated is a strong candidate, as they are also from Quebec, as is Consumer’s Glass. But it could easily be an Ontario distiller.


----------



## jmv (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## jmv (Jul 23, 2018)

Above are a couple pages from the booklet ‘Gunga Gin, The Cocktail Connoisseur’ by Consolidated Distilleries in 1936, featuring Corby’s. The Wiser bottles have a ‘similar’ aesthetic, although not a definite resemblance. BTW, this booklet is listed online for top $, if you ever come across a copy! Here’s the link to a copy in Nova Scotia:

http://www.theoddbook.ca/product/6889/Gunga-Gin-The-Cocktail-Connoisseur-


----------



## jmv (Aug 18, 2018)

Success! I finally found it! At least, an ad from the newspaper. It's Burnett's London Dry Gin, by Consolidated Distillers Ltd of Montreal. I thought that was a likely answer! Here are some of the ads: 

First, from The Montreal Gazette, June 12, 1936: 



Next, from The Chilliwack Progress Wednesday, June 18, 1941: 



And again from The Gazette Wednesday, July 16, 1941, this time showing a slightly different design in the bottle. Meaning the bottle changed from the original 1933 design to an updated design. 



Here's one more from the Surrey Leader Thursday, December 27, 1951. So the followup design was around for at least a decade, but for how much longer I'm not sure. 




Well, nice to know I found the answer eventually!

Cheers!


----------

